# Woofers Dipolares.



## lego (Sep 18, 2012)

Estudiando el tema me ha surgido una duda. 

Si no me equivoco, los dipolos se utilizan para anular la direccionalidad de los altavoces oponiendo sus fases y haciendo que se creen nulos en el diagrama de radiación. 

Esto es interesante en altavoces muy direccionales como los tweeters ya que de este modo, nunca sabremos con certeza de donde nos viene el sonido producido por ellos ( siempre nos llegaran rebotes de paredes y otros elementos de la casa, y nunca directamente en linea recta del altavoz )

¿ Qué sentido tiene hacer esto mismo con los woofers si son practicamente omnidireccionales? No veo el sentido en eliminar la radiación directa "transductor-oyente" cuando se emite omnidireccionalmente. 

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2012)

He visto que eso lo utilizan en los de automotor , el bafle tiene un parlante delante y otro idéntico  detrás , y están conectados en oposición de fase . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## lego (Sep 18, 2012)

ya, si yo he visto que muchos lo montan, pero quiero saber para que sirve hacerlo en los woofers, que se consigue.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2012)

Estás equivocado en tu concepto: los baffle dipolares su utilizan, precisamente, para aumentar la direccionalidad de los parlantes en el rango de frecuencia donde son omnidireccionales. La creación de lóbulos laterales de radiación es real, pero lo principal es que dentro del rango de frecuencias donde el parlante se comporta como un pistón encerrado en un tubo, la radiaciones traseras y delanteras del dipolo generan un diagrama de radición cosenoidal que tiene la forma de un "ocho". Esto hace que aumente en 3dB la radiación en-el-eje con respecto a la radiación lateral favoreciendo la relación entre el sonido recibido en forma directa y el recibido en forma reflejada (mas el campo reverberante).


----------



## lego (Sep 18, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta ezavalla, tu respuesta me encaja. Me gustaría que también me pudieras contestar a las siguientes preguntas. 

1.- Es también cierto que otros de los beneficios de dicha configuracion para los woofers en modo dipolar es que atenuan mucho la distorsion en los armónicos de orden par?

2.- Lo que yo decía de eliminar la direccionaliad si que es cierto en los midrange y en los tweeters?¿ He visto tmb tweeters dipolares y midranges... y he leido que una de las funcionalidades de los altavoces dipolares es la de eliminar el efecto de direccionalidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2012)

lego dijo:


> 1.- Es también cierto que otros de los beneficios de dicha configuracion para los woofers en modo dipolar es que atenuan mucho la distorsion en los armónicos de orden par?


  No que yo sepa...
Y no veo el motivo por que el deba suceder esto....



lego dijo:


> 2.- Lo que yo decía de eliminar la direccionaliad si que es cierto en los midrange y en los tweeters?¿ He visto tmb tweeters dipolares y midranges... y he leido que una de las funcionalidades de los altavoces dipolares es la de eliminar el efecto de direccionalidad.


En los midrange sucede lo mismo, y en los tweeters supongo que también debería suceder si fueran tweeters "abiertos", pero como son sellados hay que poner dos de ellos operando en contrafase.
Te recomiendo que leas estos artículos para que veas la teoría de funcionamiento de los baffles dipolares, sus ventajas y desventajas, y el diseño de algunos de ellos:
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/AES'92/compact dipole.htm
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/models.htm
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/builtown.htm


----------



## lego (Sep 18, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> No que yo sepa...
> Y no veo el motivo por que el deba suceder esto....
> 
> 
> ...



He leido con atención bastantes cosas relativas a los altavoces de linkwitz antes de preguntar ^^.

1.- http://www.linkwitzlab.com/images/graphics/ideal-dipole-polar-s2.png

Si ves esta imagen, se puede apreciar perfectamente como en la dirección de 90 y 270 no aparece casi radiación. Yo orientaría los altavoces para situarme en esos puntos y recibir la musica de los distintos rebotes de las paredes y no recibirlo directamente del altavoz. Si quiero recibir directamente del altavoz utilizo un simple monopolo.

2.- los linkwitz orion ( la ultima version)  llevan los dos tweeters orientados en posiciones opuestas, pero no sé si estan conectados con la misma fase o con fase opuesta. Los tweeters no radian "hacia detrás" ?¿ que sentido tiene entonces colocar los tweeters opuestos? el que mira hacia delante radia hacia delante, y el que mira hacia detrás solo radia hacia detrás


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2012)

lego dijo:


> He leido con atención bastantes cosas relativas a los altavoces de linkwitz antes de preguntar ^^.
> 1.- http://www.linkwitzlab.com/images/graphics/ideal-dipole-polar-s2.png
> Si ves esta imagen, se puede apreciar perfectamente como en la dirección de 90 y 270 no aparece casi radiación. *Yo orientaría los altavoces para situarme en esos puntos y recibir la musica de los distintos rebotes de las paredes y no recibirlo directamente del altavoz. Si quiero recibir directamente del altavoz utilizo un simple monopolo.*


Pues me parece que no has leído con suficiente detalle .
Leé el primer documento que te pasé y luego seguimos conversando, por que vas a tener que leer algunos otros artículos de Linkwitz para entender por qué él decidió utilizar los dipolos.



lego dijo:


> 2.- los linkwitz orion ( la ultima version)  llevan los dos tweeters orientados en posiciones opuestas, pero no sé si estan conectados con la misma fase o con fase opuesta. Los tweeters no radian "hacia detrás" ?¿ que sentido tiene entonces colocar los tweeters opuestos? el que mira hacia delante radia hacia delante, y el que mira hacia detrás solo radia hacia detrás


Leé acá: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/orion++.htm


----------



## lego (Sep 18, 2012)

estarás de acuerdo entonces conmigo en lo que al tweeter se refiere, que el trasero no afecta al delantero, sino que sólo enriquece el ambiente acústico al recibir el oyente mas agudos que reflejan en paredes provinentes del trasero, aparte del sonido directo que le viene del tweeter agudo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2012)

lego dijo:


> estarás de acuerdo entonces conmigo *en lo que al tweeter se refiere, que el trasero no afecta al delantero*, sino que sólo enriquece el ambiente acústico al recibir el oyente mas agudos que reflejan en paredes provinentes del trasero, aparte del sonido directo que le viene del tweeter agudo?


Es que nunca discutimos si el tweeter trasero afectaba al delantero o nó...  
Yo antes escribí:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> y en los tweeters supongo que también debería suceder si fueran tweeters  "abiertos", *pero como son sellados* hay que poner dos de ellos operando  en contrafase.


y la aclaración de que son *sellados* hace referencia a que si querés un tweeter dipolar - y como no hay radiación posterior por ser sellado - vas a tener que poner un par de ellos en sentido opuesto y operando con fase opuesta para lograrlo.


----------



## lego (Sep 18, 2012)

no te discuto nadaa, sólo te estoy preguntando cosas, y agradezco que me contestes y me lo aclares


----------



## lego (Sep 20, 2012)

tengo una nueva duda que transladaros. Pensando en construir un sistema de dipolo para una pareja de woofers, he encontrado las siguientes opciones basadas las tres primeras en estructuras push-pull (dipolos) , y la cuarta la anuncian como una push-push.

*Modelo 1: Dipole loudspeaker W frame ( Es la que Linkwitz utiliza en sus Orion):* 

http://www.surfnetusa.com/sho/bbcontent/bbbass.html

Los altavoces se colocan en el mismo sentido, y se conectan en paralelo con polaridades opuestas consiguiendo que en la zona intermedia cuando ambos altavoces expulsen aire de la cavidad ( uno en su momento push y otro en su momento pull) por las salidas traseras ambos absorban aire.

*Modelo 2: Dipole loudspeaker push-pull*

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1147609/first-diy-peerless-push-pull

Aquí los altavoces también se conectan en contrafase, pero comentan que al no estar los dos altavoces en el mismo eje, se reducen vibraciones.

*Modelo 3: Dipole loudspeaker H frame (El primer diseño que incluyeron los primeros altavoces Orion de Linkwitz)*

http://www.linkwitzlab.com/images/photos/BAF-11.jpg

Dos altavoces colocados en el mismo eje en direcciones opuestas y conectados en fase opuesta. que diferencia hay entre colocarlos en el mismo eje, mismas direcciones y misma fase? como unos bipolares normales?

*Modelo 4: Ripole Loudspeakers*

http://jazzman-esl-page.blogspot.com.es/2011/01/ripole-subs-are-underway.html

Misma estructura que el dipolo en W frame, pero los altavoces se miran membrana a membrana y están conectados en fase. Teoricamente el movimiento de sus membranas es el mismo que en el dipole W frame, pero las características son distintas, y no sé en que exactamente.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 20, 2012)

Se me escapa al conocimiento ....pero me dan unas ganas de probarlos !!


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 28, 2013)

creo que voy a armar un dipolito con unos woofercitos de 4" que sobraron de unos Edifier quemados, cuyo diseño original nunca me gustó por tener demasiada excursión de woofer y un "hueco" importante, a partir de 1K/1.5KHz. hasta los 3/4KHz. le mando fruta! que dicen? aclaro que vivo en un departamento pequeño como una caja de fósforos mediana


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2013)

fermin luna dijo:


> creo que voy a armar un dipolito con unos woofercitos de 4" que sobraron de unos Edifier quemados, cuyo diseño original nunca me gustó por tener demasiada excursión de woofer y un "hueco" importante, a partir de 1K/1.5KHz. hasta los 3/4KHz. le mando fruta! que dicen? aclaro que vivo en un departamento pequeño como una caja de fósforos mediana


  
No me parece que sirvan para hacer un woofer dipolar: son muuuuuy chicos y van a distorsionar a lo tonto cuando baje en frecuencia por que la excursión se hace gigante...
Tratá de medir los parámetros T/S para ver que se puede hacer....


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 28, 2013)

Hasta ahora lo que aprendi de dipolos ( los cuales tarde o temprano voy a probar ) es que para tener respuesta aceptable tenes que usar parlantes muy sobredimensionados ya que como dice el Dr. ,el rendimiento es muy bajo y por tanto hay que ecualizarlo severamente .
Y lo bueno es que el parlante recomendado para esto es de Qts ALTO! ( si, esos que no podes poner en ninguna caja ) o sea que podrian andar esos chinos horribles que hay ( o habia ) ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2013)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y lo bueno es que el parlante recomendado para esto es de Qts ALTO! ( si, esos que no podes poner en ninguna caja ) o sea que podrian andar esos chinos horribles que hay ( o habia ) ....


Y... con Qts alto se usan cuando el xover es pasivo, ya que no hay forma de compensar la caída a 6dB/oct que tiene el parlante en baja frecencia. Con el Qts alto se hace que el parlante aumente la salida en graves, y con un poco de suerte se logra una respuesta mas o menos plana (en un rango de frecuencias no muy amplio que digamos).
Yo dudo que se puedan usar los parlantes chinos, por que otra cosa que es necesaria para xover pasivo es una sensibilidad MUY alta (del orden de los 95dB SPL o más) en el rango de frecuencias donde se compensa con el pico del Qts. En fin.... un engendro ... si mal no recuerdo, el unico parlante que he visto usado en estos casos de xover pasivo es el Eminence Alpha de 15"


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 28, 2013)

Claro! tiene que ser un parlante tipo "Pro" de alto rendimiento . Aun si ecualizamos en activo , digamos que el Qts alto sigue ayudando ....
Tambien estuve analizando los Selenium "street bass" que segun dicen estan hechos para "Trio electrico" ( cosa de brazucas ) y efectivamente tiene una respuesta marcada en graves , y si lo pones en la caja de 54 lts que recomiendan , es otra que "booming" ....


----------



## fermin luna (Oct 28, 2013)

ok, todavía no los medí (en este momento me estoy por poner a meter cable medidor de t/s en un gabinete con un amplificadorcito), pero del vamos entonces no me sirven. si quiero hacer un sub compacto con esos... digamos, sumando los transductores serían 18 cm² de Sd.. tiene sentido? o lo voy descartando? me corto las venas o me las dejo largas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2013)

Es que si no los medís estamos a ciegas y no se puede arriesgar ninguna recomendación que intente ser coherente.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 29, 2013)

Todo sirve para algo ... pero nada para TODO! 
Con casi cualquier parlante podes hacer algo y si lo medis y calculas , sacas lo mejor de el , OK?
No dijiste cuantos tenias , obvio que sumando superfices mejoras , pensales una caja que sume tanto volumen como las originales por cada parlantito.
y OJO! como conectas por las impedancias !!!


----------

